# Appletalk Zones



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi,

I want to use the printer connected to my Slackware server, and several source tell me to "scan" for Appletalk Zones with getzones. When I do that, I don't find any. So I go Network at System Preferences. There I do find Zones being disabled, but I can't find info on how to enable Zones. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2007)

I think the first question would be: How's the printer shared?


----------



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

The printers are setup using apsfilter and lpd. From the other computers, I set them up like lpd://<server>/<queue>.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 20, 2007)

huub said:


> The printers are setup using apsfilter and lpd. From the other computers, I set them up like lpd://<server>/<queue>.


_AppleTalk_ and _LPD_ are very different protocols. For _LPD_ printers (_aka_ IP-printers), you need the IP-address or URL of the printer or print server. With that information, you should have no trouble using *Printer Setup Utility* to setup your printers.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2007)

Huub, you're assuming that the printers are setup through netatalk which they probably aren't.  You might be better served just configuring the printer through LPD on the Mac as mentioned by MisterMe.


----------



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

With Printer Setup Utility you mean System Preferences | Print & Fax?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2007)

huub said:


> With Printer Setup Utility you mean System Preferences | Print & Fax?



Correct.


----------



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks. Got 2 printers working. For other (oldies) drivers lack, but ok so far.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 20, 2007)

huub said:


> Thanks. Got 2 printers working. For other (oldies) drivers lack, but ok so far.


Two things:

1. *Printer Setup Utility* is a standalone utility which can accessed directly without going through *System Preferences*. You will find it in your _Utilities_ folder.

2. For which model printers do you not have drivers?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2007)

Gutenprint should provide you with the open source printer drivers if you can't get them from the manufacturer:

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3


----------



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

For the HP DeskJet 660C I took 600C as a substitute, but for the Star LC-20 there is no substitute. On Linux I usually take an Epson 9-pin high or med resolutiion driver, or the Star NX-1001 (the US modelname for the LC-20) if available.
For the HP LaserJet 1100 and Epson StylusD88Plus I found available drivers.


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2007)

A Star LC-20!!! That's from the 1980s! A matrix printer! Wow.


----------



## huub (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, and still serving its purpose for draft lists.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 20, 2007)

huub said:


> For the HP DeskJet 660C I took 600C as a substitute, but for the Star LC-20 there is no substitute. On Linux I usually take an Epson 9-pin high or med resolutiion driver, or the Star NX-1001 (the US modelname for the LC-20) if available. ...


The *Gutenprint* package includes a separate driver for the HP DeskJet 660c. The Star NX-1001/LC-20 is supported by The Linux Foundation. Long story short, you don't need substitute drivers.


----------



## huub (Oct 21, 2007)

In which directory should the PPD driver be installed? I found a PPDs directory, but there are other files in there.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 21, 2007)

huub said:


> In which directory should the PPD driver be installed? I found a PPDs directory, but there are other files in there.


Apple provides PPD files for numerous printer models in numerous languages. If you have a vendor-supplied PPD file, then the *Printer Setup Utility* will install it in its proper location when you setup your printer. For an English setup, the location is _/Library/Printers/PPDs/Contents/Resources/en.lprog/_.


----------



## huub (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you. Working.

Cheered too soon...the printing to the Star ends in error: "The process "foomatic-rip" stopped unexpectedly with status 2". Any idea what this means? I already recreated the print queue a few times with different settings, but without a working result.

Thanks.


----------

